# Forum About Russia Society  Сценки из жизни. Видео, картинки и т. п.

## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## sperk

люди до сих пор используют самовары?

----------


## translationsnmru

Настоящие, старинные - уже практически нет. В городских квартирах - точно нет. А электрические самовары вместо электрических чайников - вполне используют. Кому что больше нравится. Их иногда ещё дарят на дни рождения, на юбилеи и так далее. Так что бывает, что люди, которые сами себе самовар никогда бы не купили, начинают использовать подарок  :: .

----------


## Lampada

> люди до сих пор используют самовары?

 Кто как.  Здесь, мне кажется, поставили для колорита.  Весь вроде пыльный сверху, да и чашек не видно.  Они-то в домашней бане расположились.

----------


## Lampada

Осторожно!  Мат.       
Uploaded by maxodin1 on Jan 21, 2012

----------


## Lampada

Что-то новое в Москве, на Ваганьковском кладбище.      СТАНИСЛАВ САДАЛЬСКИЙ - Заехал на Ваганьково. Обнаружил перед памятником Высоцкому целую площадь вот таких захоронений.

----------


## Lampada

В Городском саду (мальчик в электричке) 
Published on Sep 27, 2012

----------


## Eledhwen

_Помните, что внимание обычно акцентируется на необычном, захватывающем, зрелищном. Поэтому это не обыденность! Remember that attention usually focuses on unusual, amazing, spectacular. So this is not everyday events!  Поэтому, лучше смотреть работы профессиональных фотографов у которых есть видение, а не любительскую съемку. Therefore, it is better to watch the work of professional photographers who have a vision, not an amateur shooting._

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

*Good people / Мир не без добрых людей...*

----------


## Lampada

_Сила слова   Действие происходит в обычном троллейбусе в Москве._

----------


## Lampada

I’ve Never Seen Anything So Beautiful. This Video From Russia Made The Whole World Cry. A Must Watch! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.   _ "Слабые люди нужны обществу, они нашу жизнь делают красивой"._

----------


## Lampada

* "Умом Россию не понять".*    *Published on May 24, 2014 -* YurchenkoElena\ _ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ПАТРИОТОВ РОССИИ !   
Для тех, кто - не смотря ни на что - все-таки любит свою страну._ 
Песни для спектакля "10 дней, которые потрясли мир".
В.Высоцкий, В.Золотухин, Б.Хмельницкий, В.Смехов  "Умом Россию не понять". 
Стихотворение (четверостишие) -"Умом Россию не понять" - написано в 1866 г. поэтом *Фёдором Тютчевым:* _« Умом Россию не понять,
Аршином общим не измерить:
У ней особенная стать —
В Россию можно только верить. »_

----------


## Lampada

_Хор МВД устроил флешмоб в метро ко Дню полиции_

----------


## Lampada

_Спасение жителя Ольхона/Saving of a fat gopher/толстый суслик_

----------


## Lampada

Кто все эти люди? Дебютантки... В Доме Союзов... И Спиваков там для них...  Обалдеть!       _Бал дебютанток   Tatler  2015 _ _Published on Oct 27, 2015_ _Героини Tatler, в числе которых Полина Гагарина, Алеся Кафельникова, Эвелина Хромченко и многие другие, обсуждают платья и дебютанток на нашем ежегодном вечере в Доме Союзов._

----------


## Lampada

_Битва за "Немцов мост"_

----------


## Lampada

_Как не нужно ездить на мотоцикле _  (Михаил Чигряев.  Красноярск.) 
Комментарии хорошие.

----------


## Lampada

Светлая и вечная память хорошему и смелому человеку.

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/fJ1tVEu8aMQ

----------


## nsdfrv

Вот такие забавные слова попадаются порой! А у вас вызывали когда-нибудь улыбку или недоумение слова (или целые предложения) при изучении другого языка? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCzU_-wUC5E&t=2s

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/shorts/daoEX_kzbaU?feature=share

----------


## Lampada

https://youtube.com/shorts/pz8qSDYZVYY?feature=share

----------

